

What should or should not be built? - testernator

For at least the next 10-20 years there will be a shortage of developers who are able to build the future. How should the developer community determine what projects are worth building and which ones are not?
======
cyrusradfar
Great question! Although I don't think we'll get the answer in this thread, I
do think that we are deciding what to do and what not to do on a daily basis
in communities like Hacker News.

Communities have the power to create a popular culture which can guide the
loosely connected membership. My answer isn't a complete cop out :)

That said, I think the future is in making our access of the web more
invisible. We need to focus on finding simpler ways to access the internet and
open protocols between devices that allow them to communicate and authenticate
us seamlessly.

